# Need suggestions for timeshares in New England - Octoberish



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2020)

I need suggestions for timeshare resorts in New England: 

• I can exchange with II, RCI, and GPX.  I particularly want to visit Boston and Philadelphia and see the fall leaves.  

• I'm thinking that for Boston I will request Marriott Custom House, but would like other New England suggestions as well for a trip of 2-3 weeks.  

• I have only been to New England once, and it wasn't a timeshare trip, so all advice is appreciated.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Feb 7, 2020)

We love Bentley Brook in the Berkshires.  The leaves are beautiful in the fall


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 7, 2020)

Samoset would be nice for coastal Maine.  We like the North Conway area (Eastern Slope, Attitash) or the I-93 corridor in NH (Lincoln has several timeshares, and our home resort of Cold Spring is in Ashland)  It's been years since I've been to Bentley Brook, but we liked it well enough back then.  Over in VT, Smugglers' Notch is wonderful, especially for leaf-peeping.  

Big thing to remember is that New England timeshares are NOT like the fancy places in Hawaii/Florida.  We Yankees are no-nonsense folk.    Clean, neat, and no-frills is what you're likely to find.  

Happy Planning!


----------



## CPNY (Feb 7, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I need suggestions for timeshare resorts in New England:
> 
> • I can exchange with II, RCI, and GPX.  I particularly want to visit Boston and Philadelphia and see the fall leaves.
> 
> ...


I think there is a vacation village in the berkshires


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2020)

I don't know this area at all - where are the Berkshires?  What is there to do there? How far from Boston or Philadelphia?


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 7, 2020)

Berkshires are Northwestern Mass.  Google maps says 155 miles from Bentley Brook to Custom House.  Probably an area to be explored in its own right, rather than as a base for daytrips to Boston.  Not far to Albany, NY or southern VT.  There's a great Norman Rockwell museum in Stockbridge, a Shaker Museum in Hancock.  I'm sure others who have visited more recently can chime in.  We're headed this direction in April!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2020)

Anything closer to Philadelphia?


----------



## CPNY (Feb 7, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know this area at all - where are the Berkshires?  What is there to do there? How far from Boston or Philadelphia?


Berkshire’s are very far from philly. Closer to Boston.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 7, 2020)

I


DeniseM said:


> Anything closer to Philadelphia?


d think Marriott fairway in NJ i think it’s called. That’s not far from Philly but closer to Atlantic City.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 7, 2020)

I did a leaf peeping trip in Oct about 10 years ago.  We stayed at Inn Season Pollard Brook Oct 12-19 which was perfect for the color.  It's at one end of the Kancamagus highway which is leaf peeping central.  We arrived on Columbus Day weekend which is prime leaf peeping and the highway was very crowded.  But they all left and we then had a very enjoyable time driving all over.  We followed that with a week at Harbor Ridge which is in Acadia National Park.  The week before was the end of the season so things were closed when we were there, but it wasn't so crowded.  The leaves were fading but still around.  I actually think it was pretty good timing given how crowded some places still were.  
I used a high value week to get the Pollard Brook and a low value one for the Harbor Ridge.  Pollard Brook was a 1 BR with a Murphy bed and Harbor Ridge were townhouses.  Both were middle of the road accommodations but we were there for the locations and didn't care about the activities.


----------



## mauitraveler (Feb 7, 2020)

I see availability in II for Brewster and East Falmouth (both in MA) for early October.  Have any Tuggers been there for the Fall foliage season?  Years ago we visited Ogunquit, which we really enjoyed, but that's up in Maine.  CJ


----------



## mdurette (Feb 7, 2020)

A couple questions to help me narrow it down
1.  Just adults?
2.  Preference:   Arts, culture, history, city.  Or nature, mountains, scenery
3.  Food/Restaurant a consideration.  Like a lot of dining options?

side note:   I assume you know philly is not New England.  But since you are mixing I thought I would mention.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 7, 2020)

The closest timeshares to Philly will be in the Poconos, which will be great leaf-peeping.


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 8, 2020)

amycurl said:


> The closest timeshares to Philly will be in the Poconos, which will be great leaf-peeping.


Yes...a nice area, too.  Most of the timeshares in that area are even older/more rustic than New England.  We've stayed at Shawnee twice, Tanglwood once, and Eagle Village at Tamiment once.  Shawnee is the closest to I80.


----------



## Panina (Feb 8, 2020)

Since Boston is your wish destination hopefully you will get a trade there.  I stood at the Marriott and the location is great.

Otherwise I would consider Maine.  If your lucky enough to match for Main 84 in Kennebunk Maine I would take it.   Innseason in Wells is another alternative but not as high end. Either you can take the train to Boston for day visits.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 8, 2020)

Riverwalk in Lincoln NH is very nice. Rci.


----------



## silentg (Feb 8, 2020)

We have stayed at Carriage House in the Pocconos, PA  and Berkshire Mountain Village, in Pittsfield, Ma and Oak and Spruce in Lee MA.  They were all nice but best of the three was Oak and Spruce. We went in spring and summer but not in fall when foliage is best.
Silentg


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2020)

> A couple questions to help me narrow it down
> 1. Just adults?
> 2. Preference: Arts, culture, history, city. Or nature, mountains, scenery
> 3. Food/Restaurant a consideration. Like a lot of dining options?



1. 2 Adults only
2. ALL - but first priority is history and leaf peeping.
3. We will eat in most of the time, when a kitchen is available.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 8, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I need suggestions for timeshare resorts in New England:
> • I can exchange with II, RCI, and GPX.  I particularly want to visit Boston and Philadelphia and see the fall leaves.
> • I'm thinking that for Boston I will request Marriott Custom House, but would like other New England suggestions as well for a trip of 2-3 weeks.



Berkshires-
Oak & Spruce mentioned by @silentg is HICV - (originally Silvsrleaf)
It is very near the Lee Mass. exit off the Mass.Pike (I 90). (there is a decent outlet mall at the exit .)

Google Maps says Lee to Cooperstown is 2 hours / 116 miles
[ see DeniseM - former avatar & thread &  “ Our fat third baseman is now ......] 2016

Lee Mass has  some nice restaurants. & has transitioned to 2nd home / tourism from it’s  roots as a New England mill town.

nearby: Lenox - Stockbridge -Great Barrington - Lakeville Conn.
Mass MoCA - ( Museum of Contemp. Art)   is in North Adams .
summer - Tanglewood - Lenox / summer home of the Boston Symphony

everywhere. - LOTS of fall leaf colour.

*******
Other places with timeshares in the vicinity of Boston .

Newport RI - (70 miles) - Ocean Cliff I& II  (Interval) various Wyndhams
Cape Cod - Yarmouth Mass  (70 miles) - Holly Tree TS  & The Cove TS


----------



## nerodog (Feb 9, 2020)

mauitraveler said:


> I see availability in II for Brewster and East Falmouth (both in MA) for early October.  Have any Tuggers been there for the Fall foliage season?  Years ago we visited Ogunquit, which we really enjoyed, but that's up in Maine.  CJ


Hi...I own at Brewster Green...nice refurbished  units and off a golf course. Very close to route 6A to see the sights. Brewster is a lively little village. A great case to explore  the cape.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2020)

Wow - Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## mdurette (Feb 10, 2020)

I have been giving this a bit of thought, as a local and what I would consider ideal October in the area.

For leaf peeping views that simply put you in awe of your surroundings it is best to be in the mountains.  The ideal location would be a place nestled in the Mountains, with roads that lead around and through the mountain ranges and offer a variety of trailheads and scenic overlooks.   Peek is "usually" around Columbus day weeks for both mid NH and VT.    The cape in MA and coastal Maine are nice, but would not give you the experience of leaf peeping in the mountains (I'm not sure about the Berkshires).      

Being familiar with NH, I can give you suggestions for this. I'm sure others can comment on VT.    These suggestions surround the idea White Mountain national park is the best area in NH as your base location.   NOTE:  Columbus Day weekend will be in very high demand and the popular roads, scenic overlooks, etc will be crowded.    But it is still usually the prime week to go.    If you catch "peek" which sometimes only last for a few days, it is incredible.    With that in mind here are the resorts I would pick.

First options because these are in town, better resorts and you can spend the long weekend walking to most of what you want to do or taking very short drive.  Use the rest of the week when crowds are lower to get in your car and explore.     
II:    South Mountain in Lincoln
RCI:   South Mountain or Riverwalk in Lincoln.     Eastern Slope in North Conway.

Second option for better resorts, but would require you to get into your car to find a restaurant, shopping, etc.
II:   Pollard Brook in Lincoln.
RCI:   Suites at Attitash

There are other resorts in the White Mountain national park area that I would consider if these are not available.

Your other week for more city, arts, culture, history.     The top and probably only one in the area is Custom House in Boston (another hard exchange).

Going back to...as a local, what would I do to explore New England:
One week in the mountains (either NH or VT)
One week in Boston
The last week would not be TS, it would be a spend exploring different areas for a couple nights.   Keep in mind this area is tiny, I can hit 3 states within an hour drive!  Suggestions for this would be a few nights in Coastal Maine, Newport, RI and then Mystic CT.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 27, 2020)

Are you still planning this?  I posted a sighting today at Pollard Brook in NH (rci) that may work for you.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 27, 2020)

We did a September/October trip a couple of years ago. I'd always wanted to see New England in the fall, and it didn't disappoint one bit.

We spent a week in Newport, RI at Wyndham's Long Wharf and thought it was great. The grand homes were fascinating, and the beach towns with unbelievably good seafood like https://www.rhodyoysters.com/ in Matanuck make us want to go back. The weather was great, but not a lot of fall color.

We loved Marriott's Custom House. It's very comfortable and in a fantastic location where you can walk and explore the history of Boston. The metro station is just down the street if you want to explore galleries and museums further afield. Boston definitely merits longer than a week.

Did another week in Smuggler's Notch and loved that as well. We hiked in the "mountains" (I'm a western girl, so they seemed like hills to me - but the fall colors were brilliant!), visited wineries and breweries, Shelburne Museum, Ben & Jerry's, Rock of Ages Granite Quarry, Lake Champlain, and just enjoyed exploring all the towns along the byways. I'm not a good photographer, but I made my husband stop all the time, just so I could get out of the car and gasp at how beautiful the multi-hued hills were!

Another week in the amazing top floor 3BR suite at Maine 84 in Kennebunk, ME. We did a lot of wandering the back roads trying to find the best lobster roll in Maine. We loved the coastline, were impressed by President Bush's compound, shopped for antiques, and walked the beaches. Driving through towns to us was like squirrels to a hunting dog - we always found something that caught our attention and made us stop to explore.

While we were in the area, we decided to drive up to Montreal (stayed in a B&B in Vieux Montreal), then wandered down (up?) the St Lawrence River road all around to Gaspe, then down to Prince Edward Island, back down to Campobello (one of FDR's homes), then back through Hyde Park (Teddy Roosevelt's home) to finish up our trip.

I can't wait to go back! Our next trip back east is to Hershey, PA, NYC, then on to Cape Cod.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 28, 2020)

We deposited our 2020 Tristram's Landing on Nantucket October week with RCI. It has probably already been taken, but you could look. It's a 3-br standalone cottage. You could fly into Boston, spend some time there, and then take a (very nice) bus to the ferry in Hyannis (or fly over).

October is actually our favorite time of  year to visit Nantucket, but we started going to the Balloon Fiesta in Albuquerque every year and it falls the same week as our October interval. The tourists have mostly left by October, though they do seem to have tons of weddings that month on the island. It can be chilly some days, but the cottage has a fireplace. Not right on the beach, but a hearty walk or easy drive from several beaches.

Sheila


----------



## PlanoDon (Feb 29, 2020)

You might find this link for “peak” leaf watching times useful.








						Peak Fall Foliage Map
					

When is the best time to find peak color in New England? Check out our Peak Color Map to find out!




					newengland.com


----------



## nerodog (Feb 29, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I need suggestions for timeshare resorts in New England:
> 
> • I can exchange with II, RCI, and GPX.  I particularly want to visit Boston and Philadelphia and see the fall leaves.
> 
> ...




Hi all, 

I grew up and lived in New England  most of  my life. The Berkshires are  the far western  part of the state. With that said, vacation village and Bentley brook are located. A bit out if the way but good for day tripping to southern Vt lije Newfane , Manchester,  Bennington . In Mass, you can head over to Lenox , Stockbridge  Lee outlets  and town. Further east  visit Northampton or Deerfield where the Yankee candle is located.  If you decide for the Cape,  route  6 A is a pleasant drive to Brewster,  Orleans  Truro, National seashore, Ptown and Wellfleet ! We love Vt and route 100 is a great meandering  route with the Vt country store in Weston. Distances are not too great. From Philadelphia , its 6 hours to Springfield  , Ma. If you have further questions   please PM.


----------



## NHpauls (Feb 29, 2020)

if it’s colorful leaves you want:  mountains of NH or VT.  “Have you ever seen a mountain blush?”   
VT:  The drive thru the notch to get to Smugglers Notch is something you will NEVER forget!  We love Smuggs.   An hours drive to Burlington VT and Lake Champlain for a day trip.  Few hours north to Montreal. 
NH:  Lincoln area has several great condo’s.   N.Conway area (Attitash Suites). 

If you are thinking of this year, you may not find something.  The season is early-Oct to mid-Oct and most places are taken.  After Oct 13 you will find beautiful yellow leaves on the ground while you hike.   

Mass: Cape is great but there are only a few trees and no hills.  The Berkshire Mt’s in western Mass:  we enjoyed the Rockwell Museum (do a tour with a guide), huge Yankee Candle flagship store (wonderful rooms in diff themes), live theater, Butterfly Place (one landed right on my nose!).

I agree:  few days in Boston, drive to Berkshires for couple days, drive to stay a week in NH or VT, couple days along Maine coast, then drive back to Boston (or fly out of Portland, ME)

Philly is not NewEngland ....  to me that would be a diff trip.  Also, there isn’t much to see on the day-long drive to Boston.  
Hope you find something & enjoy the best place ev-ah!  (Grew up in s.Calif, lived 12 years mid-west, then moved to NewEngland at age 25.  Not moving away, I love it here!


----------



## nerodog (Feb 29, 2020)

One more thought... Samoset resort in mid Maine is a nice point  to go in any direction... southern Maine,  Kennebunkport, Oqunquit, head to  Boothbay..Freeport  with LLBean.


----------



## JerseyJim (Mar 1, 2020)

mauitraveler said:


> I see availability in II for Brewster and East Falmouth (both in MA) for early October.  Have any Tuggers been there for the Fall foliage season?  Years ago we visited Ogunquit, which we really enjoyed, but that's up in Maine.  CJ


if you can trade into the Marriott in Boston ,I suggest that. The Berkshires are a couple of hours away from Boston at minimum. There should be many options on Cape Cod in the fall and there are buses that go to Boston and to the Airport. You can drive to Plymouth and take a commuter train. If you can get into southern NH that could work too. I live 15 miles south of Boston and know the area.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2020)

Since you want to see Boston, you are better off staying in Massachusetts (or Rhode Island or Connecticut, or in central/southern NH) for that. In Boston would be best, of course, so you can walk as driving and parking there is hell.

Also- in southern Maine possibly. Vermont is my favorite New England state but it is too far from Boston.

Philadelphia is not in New England. It is in a mid-Atlantic state. Stay in PA for that.

Honestly unless you are going to be here for a month, you will not have time to see everything New England has to offer. There is a lot of driving, as most of it is rural!

Vermont is my favorite New England state followed by New Hampshire, now my home.  But all the New England states are beautiful and have their own vibe. As far as BIG cities go (and I am from NY), Boston is my favorite, though I have never been to Phili. Burlington, VT fav small city.

So if I were you I would stay in Boston for 3 days and maybe stay in Newport, RI for a couple of days. Then head out to the Cape and spend some time there and then head up to Coastal Maine. (Acadia National Park would be awesome, but it is a drive up there). If you still have more time, head to the lakes region of NH (now my home) and explore and into the White Mountains as well and stay up there for a few days (lots to see and do there). We own at Innseason Pollard Brook and perfect spot for seeing the area. Also there in Lincoln is Riverwalk, a high end resort you might like if you can get in. Blue Green South Mountain is really nice also and you are right in town with those two. Nice thing about Lincoln is it is right off the main highway making traveling easy. North Conway is also nice (Eastern Slope Inn) but gets way crowded and is off the beaten path so to speak. Still- a lot to see on that end also and easy to get to from Maine. If you come in mid Sept. the Scottish Highland Games 3 day event goes on in Lincoln which is a lot of fun- the games, the music- I love it! Held at Loon Mountain- you really feel like you are in Scotland!


If you still can manage more time (and Energy!), then head to northern Vermont from there to Burlington and the Lake Champlain Islands area (with gorgeous views of New York's Adirondack National Forest across my favorite Lake Champlain- lots of history associated with the lake). But anywhere in Vermont is beautiful if you like quaint and scenery. Smugglers Notch Resort is 2 hours from the White Mountains. Stowe is a nice little town there on the other side of the notch. You could also stay at the Von Trapp Family Lodge right in Stowe.

The week leading into Columbus Day weekend is best for leaf peeping imo.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 1, 2020)

I always chuckle when East Coasters talk about distances to West Coasters.  

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/m6mos


----------



## ScottRW (Mar 1, 2020)

> We love Bentley Brook in the Berkshires. The leaves are beautiful in the fall



Yep, too bad it's spring already.


----------



## JudiZ (Mar 2, 2020)

+1 on MDurette's suggestions.

Another real NE thing is that we tell distance in time. As the crow flies, I live 55 miles from Boston. My relatives in Illinois think that means it is an hour to Boston  and it is, at 2:00 in the morning. 3 hours on a Friday afternoon. I think that's why we always try to explain that nothing is really as close as it looks. I went to a conference in Providence and met a woman from Georgia (clearly not Atlanta). She had flown into Providence but the only return flight she could get was out of Boston on Friday afternoon. She was planning to take a cab to Boston because it was only 50 miles away. I kept saying it was closer to two and a half hours away no matter what the miles. My saying time for distance made her a bit crazy. My husband and I offered to drive her and when, two and a half hours later we entered the airport, it made a bit more sense to her. Of course, you in California are no strangers to traffic but we look so "cute and close" that we feel the need to explain.

Denise, I hope that you find what you are looking for in New England. Might be a little late but who knows?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 3, 2020)

Newport, RI is one of our favorite destinations.  We have also stayed at the Long Warf, which has an ideal location.  There is an excellent Marriott hotel almost next door if you cannot book the timeshare.  If you like history, you will have hit the goldmine.  We visited the church where JFK ane Jackie got married, toured the Touro Synagogue, where a George Washington gave a famous address, toured the historic mansions, and looked at the cruise ships.  We purchased two paintings made by a local artist that we have prominently displayed in our home.  We will be going to The Trapp Family Lodges in Vermont, in June 2021.


----------



## theo (Mar 4, 2020)

> ="nerodog, post: 2392735, member]….Brewster Green...nice refurbished  units and off a golf course. Very close to route 6A to see the sights. Brewster is a lively little village. A great case to explore  the cape.


Agreed, but as a former (year round) resident of lower Cape Cod, I must note that this is definitely NOT a prime (or even a decent) area to see fall foliage. Lower Cape vegetation / trees are mostly scrub pine and scrub oak, neither of which yield any of the stunning fall colors exhibited by deciduous trees (maples, etc.) and it would be a relatively long drive off Cape Cod to see fall colors of any significance.

I mention this only because OP made specific reference to seeing fall colors as an objective of a New England visit and Cape Cod would be a uniquely poor choice for achieving that particular objective.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 4, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Anything closer to Philadelphia?



We stayed in Atlantic City on our second week of a mid Atlantic trip. Started in Manhattan and then picked up a car and drove to Atlantic City. We stayed at the Flagship. We did drive to Philly a couple of times. It was interesting. Lots to see in the area. We went in late September and had very good weather. 

Bill


----------



## Tony traveling man (May 9, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I need suggestions for timeshare resorts in New England:
> 
> • I can exchange with II, RCI, and GPX.  I particularly want to visit Boston and Philadelphia and see the fall leaves.
> 
> ...


Great views of foliage in the fall at Steele Hill resort in Sanbornton NH.  Lakes region.  They have a viewing area in the west building with the awesome pool.  The tower (request a key to get up it). You can see VT, NH, MA views in all directions on s clear day.  They have hiking trails, a free 9 hole golf course (not sure when it closes for the season).  Less than 2 hours from Boston and if you go further north 93 to see beautiful foliage,   nearby you can go to Gunstock, Zipline or further north White Mountains.  I own at Steele Hill and summers they have free campsites.  Winter's have free snowmobiling trails.  Lincoln NH on Kancamagus highway Village of Loon is a nice resort also one I own to ski in the winter.


----------



## nerodog (May 9, 2020)

hjsweet2002 said:


> We love Bentley Brook in the Berkshires.  The leaves are beautiful in the fall


Lovely resort , lots of nice towns to visit like Lenox , Stockbridge, and a nice drive up through Vermont to Newfane or Manchester.


----------



## nerodog (May 9, 2020)

Also an hour wast you hit route 91 and Northampton,  Deerfield   Anherst are,all nice for foliage.


----------



## e.bram (May 9, 2020)

Surfside in E Falmouth, Ma. full kitchen ,indoor,  and outdoor pools.
Newport Overlook Jamestown, RI. Full townhouse water front and full  kitchen


----------



## e.bram (May 9, 2020)

Surfside in E Falmouth, Ma. full kitchen ,indoor,  and outdoor pools.
Newport Overlook Jamestown, RI. Full townhouse water front and full  kitchen


----------



## bobpark56 (May 10, 2020)

Leaf peeping, like July, is high season. Few vacancies, high prices. We dodge that by going in September. Same scenery (except for the leaves, but I grew up with that in Vermont) and the temperatures are better...barring hurricanes. And the fried clams, oysters, scallops, and lobsters are just as good.
If you can get into Marriott's Custom House, you will love it. We have stayed there 3 times and have a week booked on our way back from Spain in April. It's a very pleasant area to walk around in, now that the Big Dig buried all the steel girders and associated traffic. Warning: Do not take a car to Boston. Parking at the Marriott is $45/day.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 26, 2022)

Thanks to all for the great information on this thread. I am planning to semi-retire in 2023, which will allow DW and me to visit New England in October 2023. All of the information provided here has given me a good list of resorts to make an advanced request with a trade through II for one of our Hyatt properties. I'm interested in anchoring our stay in northern New England--either in Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachusetts, or Maine. 

Our objective will be primarily to see the fall colors (we get excited about seeing a few October Glory maples turn color here in Northern California, so seeing forests of hardwoods will be amazing). We also want to just soak in the culture of New England in the fall. For example, doing a few of these things if we're in reasonable proximity: visiting the Vermont Country Store or L.L. Bean; finding the best lobster rolls; visiting places like Stockbridge (Norman Rockwell), Plymouth (Plimoth Plantation), Olde Sturbridge Village, the Freedom Trail in Boston; the Bush Compound in Kennebunkport. 

I realize that these places are spread across northern New England and we won't be able to see it all over a 7-10 day trip. I also plan to go leaf peeping during weekdays and stay close to the resort (wherever that may be) during the weekend(s) that we're there.

One more thing: while we're not afraid of driving, the idea of being stuck in traffic to get anywhere is not our idea of a vacation--so I am guessing that staying far afield of larger population centers will be a good idea.

Here are my questions:

1. If I am planning on a trip in the first two weeks of October, what location(s) are most likely to have peak colors for that time of year?
2. If I put in an advance request now--about a year and a half before I plan to go--how likely am I to get even the toughest resorts in a trade, given that I'm wanting to go during a period of peak demand?
3. Since my target list right now is pretty broad--across four New England states--are there certain attractions I did not list above or, alternatively, attractions I did list which are overly touristy and not worth the trouble that I should be aware of in order to prioritize my advance request?

Thanks in advance to all of the knowledgeable TUGgers who are always so helpful with these kinds of questions.

One more thing: even though I'm a born and bred Californian, I did live on Cape Cod in the mid-Eighties while working for Ocean Spray and grew to love the Celtics. I LOVED the thrashing they gave Brooklyn in the NBA Playoffs. I'd love to see them reach the Finals, but if it turns out to be a Celtics-Warriors Finals, I'll be rooting for both teams. Ugh.


----------



## JeffC (Apr 26, 2022)

I’d suggest staying in New Hampshire. That would place you a reasonable distance from the Maine coast, Vermont, the Berkshires and the Boston Area. When it comes to the colors keep in mind that elevation as well as latitude is a factor. Higher elevations will turn earlier. I’ve stayed at Pollard Brook, Suites at Attitash, Mittersil and Village of Winnipesaukee. The Laconia/Lake Winnipesaukee area is more centrally located but I can’t recommend VOW as a TS. It’s a bare bones as place to stay.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 26, 2022)

NH or Vt will probably have more color during your stay. It really  droends on the weather too... I was in northern Vt and the color was just starting in  late Sept.  Ll bean is a hike on mid Maine for the flagship store but there are many branches throughout  NE.

Sturbridge Village  is a nice day trip  depending on your base  and as is VT country store in Weston. Rockwell museum is down the other end about 2 hrs ride from Sturbridge.    Once you get your base or bases... 2 TS ?? It will be easier to plan.  I'd be pleased to offer suggestions  as I lived in MA most of my life.


----------



## Sanwang (Apr 26, 2022)

missyrcrews said:


> Yes...a nice area, too.  Most of the timeshares in that area are even older/more rustic than New England.  We've stayed at Shawnee twice, Tanglwood once, and Eagle Village at Tamiment once.  Shawnee is the closest to I80.


Some of the Pocono mountain villas by Exploria are remodeled and very nice.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 27, 2022)

*1. If I am planning on a trip in the first two weeks of October, what location(s) are most likely to have peak colors for that time of year?*     In a typical foliage year, something central VT or NH would be perfect.    We have stayed in Lincoln, NH the weeks leading up/after Columbus day and it has been peek season.  
*2. If I put in an advance request now--about a year and a half before I plan to go--how likely am I to get even the toughest resorts in a trade, given that I'm wanting to go during a period of peak demand?   *I think you should obtain, the weeks I have secured during this time period I usually find in open inventory.
*3. Since my target list right now is pretty broad--across four New England states--are there certain attractions I did not list above or, alternatively, attractions I did list which are overly touristy and not worth the trouble that I should be aware of in order to prioritize my advance request?  * If your top priority is foliage, I would drop MA and coastal ME from the list of states and focus on NH and VT with NH being the preferred because it borders all your options and you can always take an extended day trips to other states.     A decent mix of culture and foliage may be to do the 10 days.   Fly into Boston and spend a couple nights there and then head north for a TS week to catch the foliage.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks so much to all of you for taking the time to reply. Very helpful.


----------

